# Need a Gun Safe Mover



## NittanyDoug (May 30, 2006)

I'm striking out with Redford Safe and Nick of Time Movers to move my gun safe to the basement. The issue appears to be the landing on my stairs. The landing is 37.5" wide by 47.5" long and turns 90 to the left for the balance of the stairs. The safe is 42"x25" and 760#. I have the head room to clear the height of 60" on the safe. I don't want to have the safe in my garage. I could do it but it is not my ideal location. Any recommendations out there who to contact next or am I SOL and stuck putting it in my garage?


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

NittanyDoug said:


> I'm striking out with Redford Safe and Nick of Time Movers to move my gun safe to the basement. The issue appears to be the landing on my stairs. The landing is 37.5" wide by 47.5" long and turns 90 to the left for the balance of the stairs. The safe is 42"x25" and 760#. I have the head room to clear the height of 60" on the safe. I don't want to have the safe in my garage. I could do it but it is not my ideal location. Any recommendations out there who to contact next or am I SOL and stuck putting it in my garage?


Here is the problem as I see it.
You are currently having a problem finding someone to move the safe to the basement. If you get the safe moved to the basement and some day need to move the safe out of the basement, like for selling the house, etc., you it may you may have a bigger problem finding someone to take it out of the basement. You may have to leave it there.
Find a nice place in the garage where you can hide it from view.


----------



## NittanyDoug (May 30, 2006)

I'm ok with leaving it in the basement. I plan to be in this house a long time (I know we all probably think that but never really know.) Can't really hide this beast in the garage. I could put it so it's not visible from the garage window, but then again to see in the window from outside you'd have to be on a ladder.


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

NittanyDoug said:


> I'm striking out with Redford Safe and Nick of Time Movers to move my gun safe to the basement. The issue appears to be the landing on my stairs. The landing is 37.5" wide by 47.5" long and turns 90 to the left for the balance of the stairs. The safe is 42"x25" and 760#. I have the head room to clear the height of 60" on the safe. I don't want to have the safe in my garage. I could do it but it is not my ideal location. Any recommendations out there who to contact next or am I SOL and stuck putting it in my garage?


 I would keep trying movers. Also if you know any millrights that work moving equipment in and out. I have used a moving guy to bring in and take out large appliances that people wouldn't believe could be done.


----------



## Kennybks (Mar 29, 2010)

These guys don't move safes, just sell them. However, if you contact them, they may know of a moving service willing to travel to your area. 

Bullock's Guns-N-More

5302 Richfield Rd, Flint, MI 48506
(810) 736-7680

https://g.co/kgs/i797Wb


----------



## FISHMANMARK (Jun 11, 2007)

NittanyDoug said:


> I'm striking out with Redford Safe and Nick of Time Movers to move my gun safe to the basement. The issue appears to be the landing on my stairs. The landing is 37.5" wide by 47.5" long and turns 90 to the left for the balance of the stairs. The safe is 42"x25" and 760#. I have the head room to clear the height of 60" on the safe. I don't want to have the safe in my garage. I could do it but it is not my ideal location. Any recommendations out there who to contact next or am I SOL and stuck putting it in my garage?


Are you sure there is even enough room to make the turn? I'm suspect with the 42" and 47" dimensions.

I put mine in the garage. Bolt it to the floor, it ain't going anywhere.


----------



## NittanyDoug (May 30, 2006)

I know the landing is tight. I took the outer box off the safe and took it down the stairs to see how tight. The safe has to start turning before it is fully on the landing or it won't make it for sure. I'm coming to terms with it possibly being in the garage. The plus side is it would save me some $$. All of the millwrights I know are out of state unfortunately. They would probably tell me I don't need equipment, just a couple of them and they'd muscle the darn thing down.


----------



## FISHMANMARK (Jun 11, 2007)

NittanyDoug said:


> I know the landing is tight. I took the outer box off the safe and took it down the stairs to see how tight. The safe has to start turning before it is fully on the landing or it won't make it for sure. I'm coming to terms with it possibly being in the garage. The plus side is it would save me some $$. All of the millwrights I know are out of state unfortunately. They would probably tell me I don't need equipment, just a couple of them and they'd muscle the darn thing down.


If it has to start turning before the landing... I'd build a box on the landing to match the height of the step above it. That should help you turning it. Then I'd go buy a case of beer. Find 3 strong friends. Strap the safe to a refrigerator cart and muscle it down there. 

Or put it in the garage. lol


----------



## NittanyDoug (May 30, 2006)

FISHMANMARK said:


> If it has to start turning before the landing... I'd build a box on the landing to match the height of the step above it. That should help you turning it. Then I'd go buy a case of beer. Find 3 strong friends. Strap the safe to a refrigerator cart and muscle it down there.
> 
> Or put it in the garage. lol


The platform is a good idea. That extra tread width would probably do it. First step off would be a doozy (about 16")


----------



## Big Frank 25 (Feb 21, 2002)

With the door open, if you lift the door straight up will it come off?


----------



## NittanyDoug (May 30, 2006)

Big Frank 25 said:


> With the door open, if you lift the door straight up will it come off?


Haven't tried but tonight is the night to do it as I have my yearly insurance physical tomorrow

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Big Frank 25 (Feb 21, 2002)

NittanyDoug said:


> Haven't tried but tonight is the night to do it as I have my yearly insurance physical tomorrow
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


A floor jack is your friend! And two others to steady the load!


----------



## NittanyDoug (May 30, 2006)

I looked and I'm not sure. It has internal hinges. I'll snap a pic. I'm not small but I didn't make the door budge 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Big Frank 25 (Feb 21, 2002)

Search here. Youtube Millwrights don't move stuff. Ironheads do!


----------



## NittanyDoug (May 30, 2006)

Big Frank 25 said:


> Search here. Youtube Millwrights don't move stuff. Ironheads do!


This is the bottom hinge. Top is identical. Welded to door and pivots inside frame. Without removing drywall, etc it only has about 1/4 to 3/8" to come up. I'd hope that door has more holding it in it's place than 1/4".









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Big Frank 25 (Feb 21, 2002)

What make?


----------



## fishdip (Dec 29, 2010)

DONT leave it in the garage!


----------



## NittanyDoug (May 30, 2006)

Cabela's/Liberty. I do have a power outlet kit already installed and the rod dehumidifier ready to go regardless of where it goes. Just see it being more easily seen in the garage with doors open etc. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Big Frank 25 (Feb 21, 2002)

Appears the door rides with the safe.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

NittanyDoug said:


> I'm striking out with Redford Safe and Nick of Time Movers to move my gun safe to the basement. The issue appears to be the landing on my stairs. The landing is 37.5" wide by 47.5" long and turns 90 to the left for the balance of the stairs. The safe is 42"x25" and 760#. I have the head room to clear the height of 60" on the safe. I don't want to have the safe in my garage. I could do it but it is not my ideal location. Any recommendations out there who to contact next or am I SOL and stuck putting it in my garage?


http://lewistool.com/product/5525.html


----------



## Hunter1979 (Feb 26, 2008)

The people in the office at Nick of time moving are the worst. Seriously, after waiting a month before they could schedule me, having to make multiple phone calls because they never called back, numerous emails, and only on one certain day, they cancelled because they didn't have the right wheels on their dolly. Two weeks later they were supposed to be there after 3, I was told how booked up they were, and couldn't make it there any time before that, which was fine, because I couldn't get home before then anyway. They showed up at 2, said they couldn't wait there until 3 and left. I called every number I could find until I finally got someone who was actually helpful. Told her my situation, sent copies of my emails, and she made them turn around and come back. When I asked the guys about being booked up all day, they said they only had one other job. That front office had no clue what was going on.

The actual movers, however, they were great. My safe weighed 1,000 pounds, and I only had about 6 inches of clearance side to side and top to bottom. Those guys got it installed in under 30 minutes. I'd have those guys move it again in a heartbeat, but I would absolutely dread having to deal with the office again.

The point of my rambling is, if you can talk to someone competent in the office (ask to talk to someone else), they may be able to send the movers out to look/measure. If it can be done, then those guys can do it.

Sent from my Droid


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

NittanyDoug said:


> ...........
> Just see it being more easily seen in the garage with doors open etc.
> 
> ..


Put a refrigerator box over it.

L & O


----------



## Kennybks (Mar 29, 2010)

Liver and Onions said:


> Put a refrigerator box over it.
> 
> L & O


That's a great idea. My wife has been looking for various screen panels and such trying to find something with the proper dimensions, with no luck. 

Cardboard isn't much of a decorating theme, but it sure does make good lightweight visual diversion.


----------



## ken powell (Sep 16, 2008)

If you leave it in the garage, which I would not do, make sure to check with your insurance company about coverage. Is this an attached garage? Why I ask is that some garages that are not attached have heat sources that insurance companies do not like (woodstoves). You bought the safe to protect your valuables, get it in the basement.


----------



## JAA (Oct 6, 2004)

Build a Strong Safe size room with a steel door in the Garage and put the Safe in, And bingo it's out of View, Or have a Walk in safe built In the basement, You can buy Just a Door with frame, That can double as a Safe Room in case of a Tornado Or Nuclear fallout, That would increase the value of your home as well. Think concrete pumper truck with lots of welded steel rod. Jaa


----------



## NittanyDoug (May 30, 2006)

It's an attached garage. I'm still waiting to hear from Nick of Time after she talked to the lead. I do want it in my basement. I already have the safe. Time to accept that. If they tell me i have to get build a platform I'm handy enough to do that. I hoped that Redford would come back to me on that one but it basically is now me begging them. I would assume they all use that nifty powered dolly. Too bad that rental place is way over on the other side of Detroit from me. Otherwise I'd burn up some favors from MDH and BucksRUs and my neighbor.


----------



## Kennybks (Mar 29, 2010)

I had a buddy with 5.. (FIVE 1000+ lb) gun safes. He moved a lot. 

After his 3rd move in five years, I moved 1000 miles away. That was almost 30 years ago and he's in the same house lol.

He had a set of piano dollies that made moving much easier. Come along and block&tackles help too, but they have to anchor somewhere.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

750# safe on one or two stair treads makes me nervous. Split stringers, stringer coming disconnected from the landing header, busted treads,. take the door off just because it is usually half the weight of the safe.........


----------



## NittanyDoug (May 30, 2006)

Door doesn't come off. At least anywhere I've seen


----------



## JAA (Oct 6, 2004)

ESOX said:


> 750# safe on one or two stair treads makes me nervous. Split stringers, stringer coming disconnected from the landing header, busted treads,. take the door off just because it is usually half the weight of the safe.........


 My Thoughts Exactly!! That will indeed need extensive reinforcements with a dolly use as It does not distribute the weight evenly, Now with some reinforcement Blocks under the Stairs and landing header, You could probably get it down by sliding it lengthwise on it's side, as that would distribute the weight, And spread the weight out more evenly. I have used Golf balls before under them, And Rolled Them on their side, Just keep putting the balls in front and It's a piece of cake moving them that way, But it was not going down into a Basement! Good Luck and be SAFE


----------



## NittanyDoug (May 30, 2006)

Three stringers on the stairs. Landing is hung from the main beam on one side and a 3x header on the perpendicular. Treads are solids 2x10s


----------



## APEX PREDATOR (Sep 12, 2014)

Try Bos moving out of Commerce. Not saying they will do it but worth a phone call.


----------



## NittanyDoug (May 30, 2006)

Thanks Apex. I'll look them up and drop them a line.


----------



## Jumbo (Feb 4, 2003)

Able Safe, in Warren Mi., 13 mile & Mound rd.
150$ set up fee, it was well worth it.
A hydraulic, rubber track motorized dolly.
Liberty #27, 750lbs, they set it up in a 1/2 hr.
In the basement, 4"X4" pressure treated raised up off floor & leveled.
IMHO, it was worth the $ , Great to watch professional at work, watching my $$ , it was a good experience.
Good luck . Jumbo Out!


----------



## NittanyDoug (May 30, 2006)

Jumbo said:


> Able Safe, in Warren Mi., 13 mile & Mound rd.
> 150$ set up fee, it was well worth it.
> A hydraulic, rubber track motorized dolly.
> Liberty #27, 750lbs, they set it up in a 1/2 hr.
> ...


Do you know if they will move one they didn't sell? I would have done a local buy if I hadn't almost paid for the safe with gift cards and points.


----------



## Jumbo (Feb 4, 2003)

It's worth a call.


----------



## GSPHunter (Apr 1, 2003)

I second Jumbo's reply. Just some advice. Spoke to a fireman about my safe and best place to put it. He recommends 1st floor on an outside wall as this will give the best chance for your safe and valuables to survive. Remember fire is bad but water can and will ruin your valuables too and being in the basement water damage is highly likely with the 100's if not 1000's of gallons they are dumping on the fire. Just my .02


----------



## skidoojc (Aug 28, 2006)

The door will come off a liberty. You have to pop out the drywall on the hinge side to allow it the space. The drywall is stapled and snaps back in easily. Use a car jack as mentioned before to lift it.


----------



## NittanyDoug (May 30, 2006)

Talked to Able. No dice there. I won't say much more than that regarding him/them.


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

Did you see this story ? Thought of this thread as I listened to & watched the report.

http://www.wxyz.com/news/region/mac...roit-kids-accidentally-lock-themselves-inside

L & O


----------



## NittanyDoug (May 30, 2006)

skidoojc said:


> The door will come off a liberty. You have to pop out the drywall on the hinge side to allow it the space. The drywall is stapled and snaps back in easily. Use a car jack as mentioned before to lift it.


Is that on an internal hinged Liberty?


----------



## NittanyDoug (May 30, 2006)

Liver and Onions said:


> Did you see this story ? Thought of this thread as I listened to & watched the report.
> 
> http://www.wxyz.com/news/region/mac...roit-kids-accidentally-lock-themselves-inside
> 
> L & O


I saw the headline. Even now with it not installed, it is still locked and blocked so it can't be moved or gotten into without alot of work by the kids. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Jumbo (Feb 4, 2003)

NittanyDoug said:


> Talked to Able. No dice there. I won't say much more than that regarding him/them.


Sorry for referring them, they've been good before with other issues.
Good luck.


----------



## NittanyDoug (May 30, 2006)

Jumbo said:


> Sorry for referring them, they've been good before with other issues.
> Good luck.


No worries on referring them. I asked for suggestions. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## skidoojc (Aug 28, 2006)

NittanyDoug said:


> Is that on an internal hinged Liberty?


Yes it is. Be carful the door is awkward, extra hands needed.


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

The basement is not the best idea. I'd suggest the first floor close to an outside wall and not in the same room as your piano or freestanding wood stove.








If that really doesn't work for you then disguise it in your garage. You could put up a wall and stash the safe behind it. Hang some peg board and tools on the side that shows and place a curtain or some such across the opening. You could be done by beer thirty tomorrow.


----------



## fishon2005 (Jul 14, 2005)

Try JP’s piano movers, out of Oxford


----------



## NittanyDoug (May 30, 2006)

fishon2005 said:


> Try JP’s piano movers, out of Oxford


Will do. I need to free up that space in the garage. I'm giving more consideration to the garage even if I don't like it. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## NittanyDoug (May 30, 2006)

NittanyDoug said:


> Will do. I need to free up that space in the garage. I'm giving more consideration to the garage even if I don't like it.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


JP's gave me a price. Not cheap but pretty much in the ballpark I was expecting. Now I need to clean up the area and get them scheduled.


----------



## NittanyDoug (May 30, 2006)

Just a quick follow-up to this thread. JP's crew came out today. Took a little over 30 minutes from unbolting from the skid to them loading out their equipment. Great guys. They really cared about my floors, walls etc. They put it spot on where I wanted it. I can't say enough good things about them.


----------



## Jim..47 (May 5, 2009)

Leave it in the garage and build a wall around it to hide. "Out of sight is out of mind"
By the way, if you try to take the door off the minimum you can expect is deflecting the edge and paint damage. The max you find is severed toes and a ruined door.


----------



## NittanyDoug (May 30, 2006)

Jim..47 said:


> Leave it in the garage and build a wall around it to hide. "Out of sight is out of mind"
> By the way, if you try to take the door off the minimum you can expect is deflecting the edge and paint damage. The max you find is severed toes and a ruined door.


I debated it but didn't want to lose garage space plus I was pretty set in it being in the basement. I would have still spent money on the framing and drywall plus lost the space if I left it in the garage. No plans on moving but if I do, it goes with the house and I pick up something else. I'd prefer to have it where I wanted. JP and his guys did right by me. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Mitch3030 (Feb 8, 2018)

NittanyDoug said:


> I'm striking out with Redford Safe and Nick of Time Movers to move my gun safe to the basement. The issue appears to be the landing on my stairs. The landing is 37.5" wide by 47.5" long and turns 90 to the left for the balance of the stairs. The safe is 42"x25" and 760#. I have the head room to clear the height of 60" on the safe. I don't want to have the safe in my garage. I could do it but it is not my ideal location. Any recommendations out there who to contact next or am I SOL and stuck putting it in my garage?[/QUOT


----------



## Mitch3030 (Feb 8, 2018)

If you are going into the basement with it the first thing you have to do is make a cardboard box the same exact size as your safe. Then you will be able to find out whether it will actually go around corner and into basement


----------



## Mitch3030 (Feb 8, 2018)

Then, you need to call a halfway house and find out if you can hire a bunch of bums for a good price to move it.


----------



## NittanyDoug (May 30, 2006)

I used the box from the outside as my gauge. It would fit if tilted. I'm all set now as I hired it out. I don't think I would want ex-convicts knowing where I put my gun safe. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## LG1 (Sep 8, 2008)

Sell your house and buy one with a walkout basement.


----------



## NittanyDoug (May 30, 2006)

LG1 said:


> Sell your house and buy one with a walkout basement.


Thats the best answer.... come on, read. Gun safe is relocated. I needed to find the guys who actually wanted to work. They made quick work of it too. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## JBhunter45 (Jul 23, 2007)

NittanyDoug said:


> I needed to find the guys who actually wanted to work. They made quick work of it too.


Same here. Had 2 38x66 safes moved. Most places said no as soon as I said anything about down stars to the basement. 6 guys a furniture dolly and a piano mover made it look easy. Wasn't cheap though.


----------

